# Massey Ferg. 1745 round baler



## JBBadd (Jan 2, 2018)

Guys I NEED some sincere advice.

Ive been looking to purchase a new round baler for a couple months now and have narrowed my options down substantially. I have found a 2014 demo Massey Ferg/Hesston 1745 twine/net that has baled less than 20 bales. The price is VERY tempting and Im supposedly getting the normal one year warranty if I buy. The dealership is within range and I also live (literally) five minutes from another Massey dealer.

My only real issue (this throws up a big yellow, not red but yellow flag) is this; the salesman at this particular dealership flat out told me that this may not be a baler to buy as he says the baler will give me trouble if Im trying to bale tough (wet) hay. The baler is not a siledge special and I have no use for a model as such. Obviously everyones definition of "tough hay" is different so Im perplexed to say the least! I dont know of ANYONE remotely close to me that has the 1745 that I could contact and ask an opinion. Is there anyone out there that has a 1745 and/or has any knowledge of the balers ability to handle hay a little (or a lot) on the tough side????

I strictly custom bale and generally the hay I do bale each Summer is heavy to grass, even dead weeds and not really what you'd call quality hay so it being wet/tough usually isn't an issue.

Any feedback fellas would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/25145-opinions-on-a-massey-ferguson-1745-round-baler/

I think the baler will be fine for dry hay if you get the wedge kit installed as this baler is known to have problems getting the bale to lift out even with ramps.....but the wedge seems to solve the problem.

Tell the salesman the above and work towards a lower price with him and as a final closer tell him if they install the wedge kit that you will take it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

The pessimist would say the salesman told you this in order to sell a "nicer" baler, but if he has you on the lot interested in taking a 2014 baler off of their hands, I doubt he's doing anything other than being completely candid with you.
It won't bale wet hay. You don't bale wet hay. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I agree with HiTech, the salesman is probably just being basically straightforward with you. I don't have any experience with Massey balers so I can't help you there. For my own operation I bale 75% of my hay for baleage, and most of the time when I get custom work it's for baleage or at least tough hay. I run a standard baler with a silage kit. I'm getting by but would perfer to get something geared more towards wet hay. If you're only doing dry crop you will probably be fine. The salesman who is probably just being honest and trying to avoid you being dissatisfied with the baler.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That Massey baler is a Hesston and it's a good one, I agree....dicker with him on the price, he's got room to work on a "new" '14 baler.....BTW what kinda price?


----------



## Snow Farmer (Aug 30, 2011)

My previous round baler was a 745 Hesston, circa 2008. I think maybe it is the same as a Massey 1745.

I liked it, it generally made good tight bales, tied not bad.

My beefs;

- it did not handle moist crop worth a hoot, it was nigh on impossible to eject the bale if there was a bit too much moisture. Forget about baling earlier in the day, or later in the evening in our area, the extra humidity was enough to cause the problem.

Not sure if the wedges mentioned above would have helped, did not know about them.

- it was prone to plugging if the crop was heavy, or if the raking artist left too much hay piled up at the end of a windrow.

I have plugged our old one even when going ahead in creep speed, with the baler at full rpm (540) A bad plug would eat up half an hour getting it cleaned out.

- it was imperative to keep the twine knife apparatus clear of chaff, otherwise the twine will eventually not cut, and you end up with twine stretched out behind the baler, it then gets wrapped into the next bale all through from the core on out. A real joy when feeding cattle in a -20C blizzard. Sometimes the uncut twine would get fed into the infeed mechanism. I have cut miles of twine from that baler, sometimes out in the field, sometimes later when servicing in the shop. I greatly reduced the chaff problem by fashioning a sheet metal guard above the knive apparatus, only had to clear the chaff once in a while after that.

Having said all that, I still liked the baler, but would prefer to have it as a spare.

Good luck.

Edit:

The plugging I mention was at the infeed, it would not feed the hay in fast enough, a build up would occur, then no hay at all would go through. If you did not see it happening soon enough it would take some time to clear it out.


----------



## JBBadd (Jan 2, 2018)

somedevildawg said:


> That Massey baler is a Hesston and it's a good one, I agree....dicker with him on the price, he's got room to work on a "new" '14 baler.....BTW what kinda price?


 Thanks for the feedback. $13750 is the number we tossed around and I believe he still has a little room to maneuver.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, that's a purty good price.....


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

A friend of mine uses this very same baler. His only complaint is baling wetter hay can be troublesome. It is a very well made baler. We bale together at times, and when the grass is dry, it bales great. i will tell him about the wedge kit.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That is a great price.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JBBadd (Jan 2, 2018)

Vol said:


> http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/25145-opinions-on-a-massey-ferguson-1745-round-baler/
> 
> I think the baler will be fine for dry hay if you get the wedge kit installed as this baler is known to have problems getting the bale to lift out even with ramps.....but the wedge seems to solve the problem.
> 
> ...





Vol said:


> That is a great price.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Hard to turn down but Im the skeptical. Is that too good a price meaning the baler is a POS?


----------



## JBBadd (Jan 2, 2018)

Snow Farmer said:


> My previous round baler was a 745 Hesston, circa 2008. I think maybe it is the same as a Massey 1745.
> 
> I liked it, it generally made good tight bales, tied not bad.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for the feedback. Everything you speak of certainly makes sense. Im not familure with a 745 Hesston without researching it. I currently have a 840 Hesston which has been a trouble free workhorse for me over the years. Id like to think the 1745 would be the same but seems the more I read/research the model the more I wonder...................


----------



## JBBadd (Jan 2, 2018)

8350HiTech said:


> The pessimist would say the salesman told you this in order to sell a "nicer" baler, but if he has you on the lot interested in taking a 2014 baler off of their hands, I doubt he's doing anything other than being completely candid with you.
> It won't bale wet hay. You don't bale wet hay. I wouldn't worry about it.


 Good point. Ive yet to have a farmer call stating He's just heading out to cut and "how soon can I get there"? The vibe I got from the salesman was he was being just that, totally up front with me rather than the usual, "smell a sale, tell em everything they want to hear".


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JBBadd said:


> Hard to turn down but Im the skeptical. Is that too good a price meaning the baler is a POS?


It means it's 2018 and this baler needs a permanent home.


----------



## JBBadd (Jan 2, 2018)

ozarkian said:


> A friend of mine uses this very same baler. His only complaint is baling wetter hay can be troublesome. It is a very well made baler. We bale together at times, and when the grass is dry, it bales great. i will tell him about the wedge kit.


 Thanks for the input. Im in central Wis and there isn't anyone, not a single farmer anywhere near here that has a Massey 1745 that I know of that I could talk to. Ive talked to several NH dealership salesman that dabble in Massey/Hesston brand on the side and when I ask questions all I get is the same one of two broken record replies; 1) "I dont know", "I dont know", "I dont know" or 2) "Ive never heard of any problems with that model". One salesman I talked to on the phone didn't even know he had a 2017 model year 1745 on his lot! He asked me if I was looking at it on line, I said "NO it's right out there on your lot"!!! Sheesh, it gets frustrating!


----------



## JBBadd (Jan 2, 2018)

8350HiTech said:


> The pessimist would say the salesman told you this in order to sell a "nicer" baler, but if he has you on the lot interested in taking a 2014 baler off of their hands, I doubt he's doing anything other than being completely candid with you.
> It won't bale wet hay. You don't bale wet hay. I wouldn't worry about it.


 Id be more inclined to believe he was just being totally up front with me. It's just a small dealership and actually they dont have another round baler of any brand on their lot.


----------



## JBBadd (Jan 2, 2018)

8350HiTech said:


> It means it's 2018 and this baler needs a permanent home.


 LOL, your probably right.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I wouldn't touch it it's already 4 years old sitting a dealer's lot $10000 off list price give or take, off brand orphan POS that he tells you doesn't work in tough condition run away, don't walk away. Ask yourself this question "why has it been there four years?" Nobody wants it that's why and when you go to get rid of it nobody will want it then.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Beav said:


> I wouldn't touch it it's already 4 years old sitting a dealer's lot $10000 off list price give or take, off brand orphan POS that he tells you doesn't work in tough condition run away, don't walk away. Ask yourself this question "why has it been there four years?" Nobody wants it that's why and when you go to get rid of it nobody will want it then.


Are you completely serious?


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

yes would you buy it


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I would....most 'specially if they gonna give me a warranty


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Beav said:


> yes would you buy it


Conceivably, sure. You're calling it an orphan (it's not), a POS (because the dealer admitted it won't bale wet hay??), and somehow knocking it for selling for way lower than new price. Sometimes things don't sell for a few years. It happens. Usually because it's optioned in a way that nobody in that area wants or it's the wrong color for that particular piece in the local area. Deals fall through and all of a sudden it's been there three years. And if a situation where it was on floor plan so the dealer didn't really own it and the year ticks over and all of a sudden the dealer has to buy it or find it a home, something can go from list price to clearance price in a heartbeat. Maybe JBadd was just there at the right time to snag it. It might be the deal of a lifetime.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

just my opinion it is an orphan and if you don't like it after using for a year you will eating all that saving trying to sell a 5 year old baler.As far as a deal of a lifetime it could be, but some of the best deals in life are the ones you walk away from. Good luck if you buy it


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

Buy a Welger and just be happy  Had mine 12 years now and it craps all over the Vermeer it replaced.


----------



## JBBadd (Jan 2, 2018)

Beav said:


> I wouldn't touch it it's already 4 years old sitting a dealer's lot $10000 off list price give or take, off brand orphan POS that he tells you doesn't work in tough condition run away, don't walk away. Ask yourself this question "why has it been there four years?" Nobody wants it that's why and when you go to get rid of it nobody will want it then.


 You make valid points Beav. Im always, "if it smells like a skunk it's probably a skunk"! I also cant help but think though that if I buy it it may end up being just fine for my needs and last the long haul. Ive had a 840 Hesston for 16 years and all in all it's been a trouble free work horse for me. Would like to believe the Massey/Hesston would be the same but Im gullible to a fault too often....


----------



## JBBadd (Jan 2, 2018)

8350HiTech said:


> Conceivably, sure. You're calling it an orphan (it's not), a POS (because the dealer admitted it won't bale wet hay??), and somehow knocking it for selling for way lower than new price. Sometimes things don't sell for a few years. It happens. Usually because it's optioned in a way that nobody in that area wants or it's the wrong color for that particular piece in the local area. Deals fall through and all of a sudden it's been there three years. And if a situation where it was on floor plan so the dealer didn't really own it and the year ticks over and all of a sudden the dealer has to buy it or find it a home, something can go from list price to clearance price in a heartbeat. Maybe JBadd was just there at the right time to snag it. It might be the deal of a lifetime.


 You may very well be correct. Wish the damn crystal ball wasn't still n the shop!


----------



## JBBadd (Jan 2, 2018)

Beav said:


> just my opinion it is an orphan and if you don't like it after using for a year you will eating all that saving trying to sell a 5 year old baler.As far as a deal of a lifetime it could be, but some of the best deals in life are the ones you walk away from. Good luck if you buy it


 Point well taken. Will be making my decision in a few days. At this moment of typing,,,,,,,,,,, Im leaning more towards saying thanks but no thanks.


----------



## JBBadd (Jan 2, 2018)

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Buy a Welger and just be happy  Had mine 12 years now and it craps all over the Vermeer it replaced.


 I have to be honest, I have never heard of a Welger! What model Vermeer did it replace if i may ask??


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

So a 1745 is about as bare-bones of a Massey as you can get. It's largely a 745 Hesston, but they have made some tweaks and changes to it while under the Massey banner; mainly screwing with the bale ramp to help with bale-drop issues, adding a kicker and adding a mesh wrap option. They're a good dry hay baler and as far as negatives, the big things to consider:

-As moisture comes up, they like to let the bale stick in the chamber. The wedge kit mentioned earlier places a couple wedges in the bottom of the tailgate that help pull the bale out when the tailgate opens. There's also a kit to lower the mounting point of the ramp to give the bale some height to drop out of the chamber. Finally, if those two don't work, there is a hydraulic kit that will relax the bale tension when the tailgate opens (also also keep the tension circuit charged as a side-benefit).

-This baler is not designed to be left with the PTO running when the tailgate opens. Some people do it anyway, but it'll cause the belts to squeal against one of the cross-members at the top of the baler.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Maxzillian said:


> -This baler is not designed to be left with the PTO running when the tailgate opens. Some people do it anyway, but it'll cause the belts to squeal against one of the cross-members at the top of the baler.


That would be a major negative for me. Good to know Max.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

JBBadd said:


> I have to be honest, I have never heard of a Welger! What model Vermeer did it replace if i may ask??


Replaced a 605k with a 535Welger. 




They were aquired by Lely. Who apparently now have sold their hay division to AGCO. Lely /welger were also in partnership with Vermeer on the continuous baler


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That Welger is a interesting round baler.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Kinda like the McHale baler.....


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

McHale copied a lot from the welger for their v660. Got 27000 on mine now, 3/4 of which has been silage. Very heavy well made baler. The drop floor has saved me many a time. One thing i will say about the old Vermeer is that it really really taught you how to drive a round baler, as it was soooooo unforgiving. The welger has been like driving a Bugatti in comparison.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Welger makes extremely good balers whether round or square, but have not been popular on this side of the Atlantic. I can't think of why, perhaps lack of awareness/advertising.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> That Welger is a interesting round baler.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Pretty sure its the same as a Vermeer Pro baler.

Pretty sure it will be coming out with Heston sticker on it now being Agco bought it.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

swmnhay said:


> Pretty sure its the same as a Vermeer Pro baler.
> 
> Pretty sure it will be coming out with Heston sticker on it now being Agco bought it.


Except Welger first started building the predecessor of this one in 1999. I bought my 535 in 2006 and its still going strong.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Except Welger first started building the predecessor of this one in 1999. I bought my 535 in 2006 and its still going strong.


Just stating where Welger balers have gone and going to in the future.Kind of hard to buy a Welger baler in the USA compared to Vermeer or Agco so my comment was for the people that may be interested in them here in the USA.

My understanding was the Welger baler was the main reason Agco bought out Welger/Lely.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Beav said:


> I wouldn't touch it it's already 4 years old sitting a dealer's lot $10000 off list price give or take, off brand orphan POS that he tells you doesn't work in tough condition run away, don't walk away. Ask yourself this question "why has it been there four years?" Nobody wants it that's why and when you go to get rid of it nobody will want it then.


I can tell you that my MF 2946 is a badass MOFO and will eat hay as fast as I can stay in the seat. I'd hardly think any MF baler is an "off brand orphan POS" and runs circles around the Vermeer I used to own.

Edit: The 1745 wasn't a popular line due to it's production capacity. It's intended for the guy that bales less than 1000 bales per year, with a 40hp tractor.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

JBBadd said:


> Guys I NEED some sincere advice.
> 
> Ive been looking to purchase a new round baler for a couple months now and have narrowed my options down substantially. I have found a 2014 demo Massey Ferg/Hesston 1745 twine/net that has baled less than 20 bales. The price is VERY tempting and Im supposedly getting the normal one year warranty if I buy. The dealership is within range and I also live (literally) five minutes from another Massey dealer.
> 
> ...


https://www.auctiontime.com/listings/farm-equipment/auctions/online/23730847/2014-massey-ferguson-1745

Is this the baler? Could go cheap enough and if you don't like trade off.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Dan_GA said:


> I can tell you that my MF 2946 is a badass MOFO and will eat hay as fast as I can stay in the seat. I'd hardly think any MF baler is an "off brand orphan POS" and runs circles around the Vermeer I used to own.
> 
> Edit: The 1745 wasn't a popular line due to it's production capacity. It's intended for the guy that bales less than 1000 bales per year, with a 40hp tractor.


It is an orphan in this area no massy dealers for 150 miles and none who know balers and someone said you have to turn off the PTO to eject a bale I haven't had to do that since a I ran a NH 850 back in 1978. OK it's great I might even bid on it those NH 850 bring $500 on a good day so I would be willing to give that for this orphan M-F


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Beav said:


> It is an orphan in this area no massy dealers for 150 miles and none who know balers and someone said you have to turn off the PTO to eject a bale I haven't had to do that since a I ran a NH 850 back in 1978. OK it's great I might even bid on it those NH 850 bring $500 on a good day so I would be willing to give that for this orphan M-F


Glad I'm not in your area then.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Beav said:


> It is an orphan in this area no massy dealers for 150 miles and none who know balers and someone said you have to turn off the PTO to eject a bale I haven't had to do that since a I ran a NH 850 back in 1978. OK it's great I might even bid on it those NH 850 bring $500 on a good day so I would be willing to give that for this orphan M-F


But te OP is not in your state, he's in Wisconsin, so your comments were a bit out of place, don't you think?


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Trillium Farm said:


> But te OP is not in your state, he's in Wisconsin, so your comments were a bit out of place, don't you think?


Not really I would not touch anything that sat on a dealers lot for 4 years add the fact the sales guy tells you it only works in ideal conditions and now they put it on an auction for a hail mary you can smell the desperation. They even demoed it no takers. If you think it's golden go ahead and buy it. He asked for opinions that was mine


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm from Wisconsin, Massey balers are not that popular here, maybe directly in his neck of the woods because of a specific dealer there are some where he's at but overall it's usually New Holland or Deere. My Vermeer is an outside brand and they outsell Massey by probably 4 to 1.


----------



## wvfarmboy54 (Feb 7, 2018)

you get what you pay for, silage balers cost more for a reasion thay work better, i was looking at a used baler the outher day and the mecahnic at dealer said stay away from it i took him at his word,there is nothing much worse than a baler that wont work when its 90 in the shade and theres 20 acres of hay ready to go and a good chance of rain tomorow.


----------

